# Rescue Yoyo from Petcetera (B.C.)



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 29, 2007)

Ohh no..poor little guy. He doesn't look like the tiny baby dwarfes who go within seconds. And I've personally been at this specific Petcetera as well, as I live a 10 min drive from there. They're in tiny blue cages with shavings, no water, no pellets, and no hay. I personally talked to the assistant manager (who btw was a teenaged boy) and told me they ate all their food and water already. Now this was at 10 am, cleanings and food are supposed to be given at 7 am each morning.

Now poor Yoyo is here. I really do wish I could take him.. but I've already made a commitment to my soon to be coming sixth bunny.







Yoyo is located at the Petcetera on North Road, Coquitlam.


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 29, 2007)

Aww...what's with poor Yoyo's fur??


----------



## naturestee (Nov 29, 2007)

Whoa! That's an astrex rex! They are rexes with curly fur and are pretty rare although I guess they sometimes show up at random. Really wierd to find one in a pet store.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 29, 2007)

They claim it's "just curly".

Petcetera has horrible staff, and they don't care who the bun goes to depending on the store. Some Petcetera stores have good managers, but the one Yoyo is located at is consider the 2nd worst - next to the Petcetera in Richmond.

They lower the prices on the more "unattactive" rabbits, and even sell them to a man who comes in every week to buy a rabbit for his snake.

I wish I had the money to even bail him out of there, so that he could stay here until he found a home =[

Someone please take himmm.

-April


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 29, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Whoa! That's an astrex rex! They are rexes with curly fur and are pretty rare although I guess they sometimes show up at random. Really wierd to find one in a pet store.



Wow...I didn't know those existed! I thought it looked like his natural fur type...what a cutie pie!! I hope someone gives this sweetheart a home...he deserves it...he looks so unhappy, poor thing...


----------



## Spring (Nov 29, 2007)

Do you know any more about him? I'm justabout finished bonding my two, so I will have space available very very soon. I've showed mom, but if he's in a desperate situation, I may be able to take him in. I doubt he's neutered, right?


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 29, 2007)

He's from the Coquitlam SPCA, and they say that he is neutered in fact. They also say he was mellow and laid back, but I think he was just sad.

I'm planning on visiting him tomorrow morning, I'll try and get as much information as possible.


----------



## Spring (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks! If mom is alright with it and it doesn't snow too bad, I may be able to go on Saturday to see him.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 29, 2007)

Uh oh...

So I called the Petcetera, and they said they sold him to a man about 5 min. ago... 

0_0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spring (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh wow, I hope he went to a good pethome!


----------



## pla725 (Nov 29, 2007)

I hope so too.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 29, 2007)

Knowing that Petcetera?

They don't screen any of the applicants, even though the SPCA requires them too. And like I said, I hope he didn't get sold to the man with the snake...

-April


----------



## pla725 (Nov 29, 2007)

Can you notify the SPCA about this? I mean they are violating their agreement.


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 29, 2007)

Excuse my ignorance on snakes, not having any in my country, but wouldn't he be a bit big for snake food?

I'm worrying about this bun now .


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 29, 2007)

Well Petcetera argues that once the buns come into their adoption centre, it's their rules and regulations. But they're still required to screen. There's no application form filled out, the person just goes to the cashier and pays and then takes the bun.

You wouldn't believe how many people there are here who buy/capture/and even steal pet rabbits to either eat them, or feed them to their snake. I know he's big, but they see it as more worth their money - sick people! >=[


----------



## Spring (Nov 29, 2007)

Not much we are able to do about Yoyo except hope he went to a decent home, but do you have any information about other bunnies there? I still think I should go down there and see those guys, I can't stand the thought of those babies being sold as snake food. I know snakes have to eat too, and don't want to get into that argument, but if I can give a great home to one :?.


----------



## pla725 (Nov 29, 2007)

I guess the SPCA is desparate to free up space in the shelterthat theyturn a blind eye to this. I would go on butI'm probablybeating a dead horse here.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 29, 2007)

Last time I went to North Road Petcetera, they assistant manager tried to give me his rabbit, Lulu. Said he realized he didn't have time for her and wanted her gone.

But I couldn't take her. At the time, and this was in the middle of October - they had a Himalayin, and a New Zealand.

But I'm going grocery shopping now, and where I shop is next to Petcetera. I think I'll pop in and see the buns.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 30, 2007)

Yoyo is an Asterex! That's cool! Or at least he's got that curly gene and people usually seek that I thought!

Maybe he's one of the trials to bring the breed back and someone didn't like how he turned out? Gosh he's cute!

I had a cat named YoYo


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh, gosh... I really hope Yoyo was purchased by someone who loves him! Maybe someone else wanted to rescue him, too. I'm having trouble getting the image of him being eaten by a snake out of my head though :bawl: Poor Yoyo, he looks so sweet... I would snatch him up in a heart beat!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 30, 2007)

I just got back from Petcetera

It looks like both the SPCA and Petcetera have broken the rules. At the SPCA, they're not supposed to split up a bonded pair, and if a bonded pair are sent to Petcetera, they're either adopted out together or sent back for two individual buns.

So Daisy and Dakota, two 10 month old English spots sisters in separate cages :nonono:

Daisy was so upset, trying to hide in her igloo. Dakota had knocked everything over, she was really stressed. And both had half an inch of water, no pellets.

BAH.

If someone in the area would like two sisters, I'd be willing to pay for one of them to ensure they stay together like their supposed to.

-April


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh my....an astrex?

I've had that fur show up a couple of times in bunnies here (its not supposed to be in the lionhead pool at all). Such funky fur.

I hope whoever got him loves him.

Peg


----------



## pla725 (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for keeping us posted. Is there any way to report this "violations" to the main SPCA in the area? It really seems like they just don't care about what happens anymore. It just annoys me and it annoys me that I feel like I'm powerless to help here. I can only try to do what I can in my own little corner of the world here.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 30, 2007)

Sadly, no.

I can't say a word to the Petcetera, because the man in charge of all SPCA's in the area has banned us from "harassing" them. Us, the rabbit volunteers, used to go into all the Petcetera, feeding them vegetables. Annoying the staff into giving them food, water, hay, and a lock on their cage. If I do, and they report me to this man, I will lose my volunteer job and be banned from shelter and possible Petcetera.

Seriously, you have no idea how bad it is here.


----------



## pla725 (Nov 30, 2007)

I guess you can't go to a higher authority. I'm sorry it is that bad there. I feel sorry for those who try and care and for the rabbits who suffer.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 30, 2007)

Sadness. It's good that members here are being told. Possibly a collaboration will find a way to improve things. I imagine the media is useless WRT the plight of Petcetera's store-kept "disposable" merchandise?


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 30, 2007)

I talked to the small animal coordinator here, who plans on taking to management and expects this to go to head office!


----------



## pla725 (Nov 30, 2007)

I hope everything works out. I know it is hard but at least all the small animal coordinator can do is try. Sometimeschange just starts with one person.


----------



## katt (Dec 2, 2007)

i thought i would say a little bit about astrex fur. when i bred, i knew of them, but only generally as i was in the rare-breed world alot owning rhinelanders and american sables (both on the endangered breed list).
 
astrex the breed is not longer around anywere. they are like the color harlequin, there is a bred astrex, and there is a fur type astrex. currently they are working on bringing the breed back. before they can start on colors, and body type of the breed they need to get the fur to breed regularly. this rarely happens.

rabbits have lots of genetics for coat color and fur type. what most people don't remember is that they can carry a gene for generations as a recessive trait and never get the chance to show it off.

my personal experiance, along with talking with others is that there are a number of normal and rex coated rabbits out there in this world that carry astrex that never meet another astrex carrier and produce a litter to show off the trait. often times when a pet rabbit shows up out of the blue (or a litter of pet rabbits) that show off the astrex fur it is because the parents were far to related. often brother/sister, mother/son, or father/daughter.

some astrex coated buns get a wavy coat, other get actual curl. some are born with their coat, then lose it, other are born with a normal coat then molt into the astrex coat as they reach adulthood. the normalcy of astrex coats that stay for life are born with it, molt it out as a jr rabbit (3 to 6 months of age), then molt it back in as adults

just to add a bit about astrex!


----------



## Spring (Dec 3, 2007)

I found out some information .

I phoned the North Road Petcetera, and they told me he was not at that location and to phone the Coquitlam SPCA, so I did. He must have been taken back to the SPCA, he's still up for adoption. I'm going to go see him with Pebbles most likely this Saturday, if not sometime during the week.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 3, 2007)

Spring, are you talking about Yoyo??? I hope so! Thank goodness, he's okay!! I've been thinking about him non-stop! I want Yoyo for Christmas. Can't wait to hear more! Do you know how big he is and what his temperament is? What breed is he? I'm assuming that asterex isn't a "breed" per se. And, just out of curiosity, can one fly a bunny cargo from Canada to the US?


----------



## Spring (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh yes, sorry! Forgot to mention his name!  Yup, he's perfectly fine!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm so relieved!! Also, I just looked and Coquitlam is only like a 2 1/2 hour drive from my mom's house in Washington, where I will be from January 5-14. It would need some major fiddling (getting my BF to agree to another bunny so soon and one that's male, we planned on getting a girl for Rory and someone would need to take care of him until I could get there), but I'm sure I could get my brother to drive me up to B.C. and he could get a vet certificate then fly back to Fairbanks, AK with me in the cabin. Not saying I can definitely adopt him, but I could try darn hard!


----------



## pla725 (Dec 3, 2007)

That is good to hear. Someone will adopted him and give him a good home.


----------



## Spring (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm going this Saturday with Pebbles for a bonding datejust to see if those two hit it off at all. If things don't seem towork out between the two, I'll let you know how he is .


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 3, 2007)

I kinda thought Spring might have Yoyo in mind for herself , hope I'm not wrong here, but I think that's why she rang up about him.

*edit* oops she just posted, hehe!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 3, 2007)

Oops! Sorry about being dense! :embarrassed: Of course, that would be ideal since he wouldn't have to travel and all. I hope everything goes well between him and Pebbles, but I'm here if it doesn't...


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Dec 4, 2007)

Really? Ohh that's so great! I hate Petcetera, their staff never knows anything about the whereabouts of their animals.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 5, 2007)

Any Yoyo updates? I found his profile on Petfinder! What a sweet little bun. He makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside. Do you know how long he's been up for adoption? I wonder what his fur feels like, it looks soft!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, did you meet him?


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm so happy that people are thinking of adopting him!! If I had the room, I would've done it without question, but with 5 rabbits here possible turning into 7 soon...

I'm so glad this thread is becoming sucessful is helping this poor baby out!!!

I wish I could go with you Spring =P


----------



## Spring (Dec 6, 2007)

Haven't had the chance to go yet, but I'm phoning tomorrow to make sure he's still available, then definitely going with Pebbles Saturday either in the morning or afternoon. I might also check out other bunnies there if Yoyo and Pebbles don't hit it off, so not sure.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 6, 2007)

Can't wait to hear how it goes inkbouce:


----------



## Spring (Dec 7, 2007)

He's still there, so I'll be going with Pebbles tomorrow . The lady said he gets along really well with other bunnies, he just likes to mount a lot.. so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 8, 2007)

What time are you goi

ng and what time will you be back? Are you bringing your camera? We need lots of pictures.:bunnydance:inkelepht:arty::tantrum::bunny18:rabbithoparty0002:

Susan:apollo:


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 8, 2007)

:waiting:


----------



## timetowaste (Dec 8, 2007)

plus, fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

tracy and nemo


----------



## Spring (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm home! A bit of a surprise, but here's what happened..

I got a bit freaked in the morning, and decided to leave Pebbles at home. I went, and saw Yoyo. He was SUCH a sweetheart with the softest fur and the kindest eyes. He was a bit scared, but curious. He was such a doll to hold, he was a lovely little guy . He's probably 4-5lbs, not too large, and has the softest fur! He looked like he was in great shape and great health! 

The problem being, the lady didn't feel Yoyo would be best in my situation, and by the end, I agreed with her. Since I was looking for a possible friend for Pebbles, but not my main concern, she said I would have to bring Pebbles in to meet him before I adopted him. That was no problem. I decided to see how he acted with other bunnies, and all he wanted to do was chase and mount. Another lady there said that when he sees other bunnies, he gets quite frisky and excitable (to the point he's banging into the walls of his cage). And when he does come out with the other bunny, he just wants to mount. He still has his hormones because he had a vasectomy because one testicle didn't descend. I just didn't feel it was fair for him or Pebbles, who really does like the company of other rabbits. I worried about him getting sexually frustrated because of the smell even if he didn't see the other bunnies. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to adopt Yoyo . I didn't feel I was right for him, or that it was fair for him or Pebbles. I would have adopted him in a heart beat if I didn't have any other bunnies, he's a gorgeous boy and such a little baby!

I did come home with a very sweet trio-coloured girl, Jasmine. The lady said she gets along super well with other bunnies, and even when she was with the other bunnies at the shelter, there was no aggression and she just wanted to cuddle . They don't know much about her, since she was abandoned in a park by a boy, and brought to the SPCA. She's spayed and is such a sweetheart! She's still coming out of her shell, and I Think a forever home will really help her personality blossom .

I'll write more about he with pictures in another thread! My camera batteries are dead, but will get those charged ASAP .


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi Spring! I'm really glad you found what sounds to be the perfect bunny for your family. I read your post on the main forum and she is CUTE! She sounds so sweet and wonderful, too. She looks super soft!
About Yoyo, do you think he could still be neutered? Don't they usually go through the abdomen or something to get undescended testicles? It doesn't really sound like he'd be a good match for my boy Rory if he still has hormones. Rory is a mellow and submissive (I think) bun, but still, he's a boy and I wonder if that would fire Yoyo up even more.


----------



## Spring (Dec 8, 2007)

I asked about that, and she said she wasn't completely sure, but it might have been the cost of it. She said she was going to talk with the vet again and see what they could possibly do, and if it's operable. 

Yoyo seems very happy at the SPCA, although I still feel bad. He's in a dog kennel type pen, with lots of things to play with and jump on. He gets a lot of attention from the ladies who work there, who absolutely love him!


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey there - sorry to hear he is still so frisky... I know my vet told me if the testicles weren't fully descended once they got in there, they usually go into the abdomen to get it all...

I'm thinking he can probably still get neutered, but that's a whole other topic. 

Nad


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Dec 9, 2007)

As long as Yoyo is not at Petcetera, I'm soooo happy!! <3


I'm glad you finally found a friend to Pebbles, Spring. Jasmine sounds like an awesome bun <3

And THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH Spring for helping out with Yoyo, it really means a lot of me =] I'm glad he's doing well at his SPCA, and not at some random guy's house from Petcetera =[

You too SnowyShiloh!! =] Your efforts with falling in love and thinking about possibly getting him to you, really made me glad that I started this thread =]

Thank you everyone!! <333333333333333333333333

And well, since Yoyo is no longer in Petcetera... I guess we can close this thread? 

-April


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 14, 2007)

Are there any updates on Mr. Yoyo? I'm still thinking about him all the time. I hope he could be neutered. I came to the conclusion that if he were my bunny, I would have to name him Sean after the sheep in Wallace and Gromit who gets his wool shaved off. This bunny looks just like a little sheepy with short fur!


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 14, 2008)

i'm going to bump this thread real quick, and wonder if anyone has any updates about this bunny.

:bump

tracy


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 14, 2008)

Well, I believe Yoyo is still at the shelter... I check Petfinder every couple days. Such a sweet boy. I can't wait until he gets an awesome home!


----------



## Spring (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, he's still there. Still have to email to get the latest about him.

He's in a great situation in a huge dog kennel and is being very well taken care of at the SPCA. I hope he gets a wonderful home too!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 16, 2008)

The SPCA Yoyo is located at is closing down as of July 1st (Spring is that right?). I'm sure it wouldn't be hard to place the rabbits in neighbouring shelters, but the cats would be a more diffucult problem.

He's still at the shelter, waiting for that wonderful home!


----------

